# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Serbofilët në Forumin Shqiptar!

## Illyrian_King

Nuk është vetëm Kastriot Myftaraj ai që deshiron kthimin e Serbisë në Kosovë, të tillë ka edhe brenda forumit:




> Ik mor ca na duhet njoha e Andorres tani, jemi lodhur me kete gjysem-banana-shtet fallco te SHBA, per mua *me mire te kthehet serish Serbi, 1000 here me mire*, prania e EULEX dhe ca cobaneve shqiptare jane turpi i popullit qe mjerisht jeton ktu
> 
> *SERBI KTHEHU*, MOS NJIHNI GJYSEM-BANANA-SHTETIN FALLCO KOSOVAR, RROFTE KOSMETI

----------


## Poeti

> Nuk është vetëm Kastriot Myftaraj ai që deshiron kthimin e Serbisë në Kosovë, të tillë ka edhe brenda forumit:



Illyrian_King, eshte normale qe ky e kerkon serbine te kthehet sepse ka mbetur pa buken e tyre qe ia kane dhene per te spiunuar e ndoshta edhe futur ne gracke shqiptaret qe kerkonin te drejtat, lirite dhe largimin e serbise nga trojet tona. Po e preve nga trupi i tij del gjak i kaltert sllavi....

----------


## a.koci

Dardania ( Kosova) eshte gjaku qe nuk falet , njerez si ai "natyralisti"  etj..jan njerez qe nuk jetojne dote te lire e te punojne per te ardhmen e tyre ne vendin e vet, keta lloj njerezish bejne jet paraziti duke u  bere dem te tjereve qe e duan lirin .
Natyralistit i ka shijuar buka qe ja hedh serbi tek kembet ( njesoj si ja hedh qenit) .

----------


## Llapi

une mendoi se ky eshte i vetmi  antar qe ka dal haptazi qe e kerkon kthimin e serbis ne Kosove
ndersa te till ka shum 
dhe  nuk eshte veshtir ti njofesh ata zakonisht i urrejn i shajn  ishe pjestaret e UÇK-se dhe komandantet e tyre sepse ne kohen e serbit kan qen bashkpuntor te shkaut dhe kan pas previligje te shumta

----------


## ricky_ch

Ky duhet të jetë ndonjë shkavell që e din shqipën!

----------


## aska_peja

> Nuk është vetëm Kastriot Myftaraj ai që deshiron kthimin e Serbisë në Kosovë, të tillë ka edhe brenda forumit:


ani ishalla ktehen serbet ne Kosov, veq mas parti ishalla takohen ne motra te tij edhe ne MAMIN e tij ARSCHLOCH 

se kesi tradhtar si ky ka sa te duash, se nana ju ka shkerdhy me serb, e pe at pun i dan edhe serbet

krejt serbija nanen keti drecksau

----------


## the admiral

> une mendoi se ky eshte i vetmi  antar qe ka dal haptazi qe e kerkon kthimin e serbis ne Kosove
> ndersa te till ka shum


nuk eshte i pari jo. mbaj mend se ka qene edhe nje idiot tjeter para pak kohesh..
sdq shikoni cfare thote ky:



> *PO, une deshiroj nga zemra qe regjimi Serb te kthehet serish ne Prishtine* se atehere jetoja me mire, atehere kur ende nuk verehej se Shqiptaret jane popull gabel (nese nuk vizitoje Shqiperine kuptohet).


mendoj, se persona te tille, moderatoret duhet t'i largojne nga forumi, pasi ata duke shkruar gjera te tilla fyejne dhe perbuzin te gjithe ata shqiptare qe kane qene viktima te persekutimeve serbe.

----------


## Hyllien

Ehu, ata po shkruajnë rregullisht nëpër komentet e artikujve të gazetave shqiptare. Ka një depërtim të fuqishëm sllav këto kohë, dhe të kujton të njëjtin fluks që ndodhi pak para një tragjedie mbarëkombëtare 14 vite më parë.

----------


## illyrian rex

Duke e citu, kundershtu, komentu...e duke i hapur tema te veqanta po e bejme me te rendesishem kete anetar.

Nese nuk merremi me te, do te vyshket. Ashtu si lulja pa uje.

Ai e ben nje postim, e merr nje coca-cola, nje chips dhe fillon e zgerdhihet me ata dhembet e verdhe qe i mban ne hale.

p.s. Mire do te ishte sikur te perjashtohej qe ne postimine pare, por....nejse!

----------


## kriko-38

Edhe ne po i "hojm foret" shum shpejte, mire e ko illyrian, e bojm vet te rendesishen po futja bur hicnu atij..........

----------


## ganimet

> Nuk është vetëm Kastriot Myftaraj ai që deshiron kthimin e Serbisë në Kosovë, të tillë ka edhe brenda forumit:


mund te jet edhe i zemruar sepse shpesh me disa sjellje te poshtra as shqiptaret nuk jon hiq me te mir se serbet.
Njeriu shpesh kure ngelet i zhgenjyer nuk e sundon arsyja pore shkaqet.
Duhet te sillemi mir me nji shqiptar,ta trajtojm te barabart ne shoqrin ton.Nese ne e trajtojm si serb ather edhe ai mund te reagoiashtu siq edhe llogjikisht mund te pritet.
Me gjith se ende mund te ket pa knaqsi nder individ si pasoj e mos akomodimit te nji pjese te mir te shoqris kosovare,ndodhin raste kure edhe njerzit shprehin paknaqsit e tyre.
Nese nuk e mbron ligji dhe shoqria nuk e ngushllon ,se ndihmon etc ather ne jemi serbet e kqij e serbet jo te mir po me te mir se ne jon kta serbet qe i kerkon nji qytetar i pa knaqur me gjendjen qe ne nji far menyre edhe shoqria nuk mund ti ik pergjegjsis morale te pakten.Jo ne forum po une shpesh degji njerz te cilet thon o hajde serbi e q.... nanen kaurrav.Vertet njof dhe sesht numer i pa perfillshem .Njeriu mund te pres nji te keqe nga shkau por jo te keqe edhe me te madhe nga nji shqiptar.
Gjerat duhet ti themi ashtu si jon ..len hapsir per mos knaqsi dhe zhgenjim e nji pjese te mir te atyre qe qe plot gojen e kan islam,drejtsi ,shqiptari e ne fakt jon vet djalli.
Nuk ju referova juve pa keqkuptim pore debil ne shoqrin kosovare te bejn te zhgenjehesg e te kerkosh edhe gjakun e shqiptarit ta ndrrosh si reagim deshprimi.
Shqiptaret jon njerzit me te mir ne bote por nese kerkon njeriun me te keq ne bot pa u ber telashe e gjen  ku flitet  shqip.

----------


## trestenik

> Nuk është vetëm Kastriot Myftaraj ai që deshiron kthimin e Serbisë në Kosovë, të tillë ka edhe brenda forumit:


nese ky far kastriot myftaraj ishte gjat luftes me serb me pseodenimin(drazha mihajloviq)at her duhet dikun tjeter te lajmrojm.se U.Q.K. e kerkojn qet far drazhen!!!!!

----------


## a.koci

Nuk eshte zgjidhje te kerkosh te kthehesh prapa ne koh, por te ecesh perpara o Shqipe Kosoves,
se per at Kosov te lire eshte derdh gjak Shqiptari, gjak qe nuk falet o Shqipe, qe ta drejtojne e ta gezojne Shqipetaret edhe jo Serbet.
kur ka pakenaqesi ngrihuni ne kembe ne menyre paqesore edhe perpara institucioneve te kerkoni te drejtat tuaja jo te shkoni ne goje te ujkut me deshiren tuaj, mos e leshoni veten por qendroni te forte se kjo gjendje eshte krijuar nga armiqte qe duan perçarje edhe zemerimin e popullit edhe aty kan fituar pik me sa shikoj
nuk i ve faj zoterise me siper kur thot qe njeriu nga zemerimi thot edhe gjera qe nuk duhen then - pikerisht kesaj duhet ti ruheni mos ti uleni ne gjunje e te kerkoni serisht kthimin armikun qe ju e luftuat me urrejtje per te qen te lire 
Nuk dua te ve gisht tek politikanet Kosovare pasi nuk i njoh sa te ditur e sa trima jane, por nje gje duket qarte qe te zgjuar nuk qenkan fort
-per te mbijetuar ne nje situat te tille duhet edhe zgjuarsi se nuk mjaftojne muskujt edhe armet per te fituar, por duhet te vesh trurin ne pune ku çalojne gjerat e te gjendet zgjidhja,
 nuk ka problem nese zgjidhet ne menyre afat gjate apo afat shkurter mjafton qe perfundimi te  te jet ne te miren e kombit shqiptare.
respektoni veten tuaj qe t'ju respektojne te tjeret ,duajeni veten qe t'ju duan te tjeret.

----------


## kriko-38

> Nuk eshte zgjidhje te kerkosh te kthehesh prapa ne koh, por te ecesh perpara o Shqipe Kosoves,
> se per at Kosov te lire eshte derdh gjak Shqiptari, gjak qe nuk falet o Shqipe, qe ta drejtojne e ta gezojne Shqipetaret edhe jo Serbet.
> kur ka pakenaqesi ngrihuni ne kembe ne menyre paqesore edhe perpara institucioneve te kerkoni te drejtat tuaja jo te shkoni ne goje te ujkut me deshiren tuaj, mos e leshoni veten por qendroni te forte se kjo gjendje eshte krijuar nga armiqte qe duan perçarje edhe zemerimin e popullit edhe aty kan fituar pik me sa shikoj
> nuk i ve faj zoterise me siper kur thot qe njeriu nga zemerimi thot edhe gjera qe nuk duhen then - pikerisht kesaj duhet ti ruheni mos ti uleni ne gjunje e te kerkoni serisht kthimin armikun qe ju e luftuat me urrejtje per te qen te lire 
> Nuk dua te ve gisht tek politikanet Kosovare pasi nuk i njoh sa te ditur e sa trima jane, por nje gje duket qarte qe te zgjuar nuk qenkan fort
> -per te mbijetuar ne nje situat te tille duhet edhe zgjuarsi se nuk mjaftojne muskujt edhe armet per te fituar, por duhet te vesh trurin ne pune ku çalojne gjerat e te gjendet zgjidhja,
>  nuk ka problem nese zgjidhet ne menyre afat gjate apo afat shkurter mjafton qe perfundimi te  te jet ne te miren e kombit shqiptare.
> respektoni veten tuaj qe t'ju respektojne te tjeret ,duajeni veten qe t'ju duan te tjeret.


Me pelqen kjo q;e the..sidomos kjo e fundit,..
p.s. Koci

----------


## a.koci

Te them te drejten me dhemb ne shpirt kur degjoj qe Shqipetaret e Kosoves po kalojne dite te veshtira e ndihen te braktisur nga drejtuesi i tyre, por te fitosh lirin nuk eshte e lehte ka mundime dhe veshtiresi te medha.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

ka edhe shume arabofile por cudi vetem serbofilet raportohen !

----------


## Illyrian_King

> ka edhe shume arabofile por cudi vetem serbofilet raportohen !


Raportohet çdo kush i cili sulmon direkt ndjenjat kombëtare, të shkelesh mbi gjakun e shenjtë të deshmorëve është e patolerueshme, uroj dhe pres që stafi të jetë rigoroz ndaj ketyre personave.

----------


## K.i EPERM

cosmopolitan007
i/e regjistruar

Maska e cosmopolitan007

Anëtarësuar: 18-10-2007
Postime: 31
cosmopolitan007 me shokëcosmopolitan007 me shokë


YouTube - CECA RAZNATOVIC - BATALI - 17.01.2011                               TURPI I  FORUMIT SHQIPTAR

----------


## K.i EPERM

#431
cosmopolitan007
i/e regjistruar

Maska e cosmopolitan007

Anëtarësuar: 18-10-2007
Postime: 32
cosmopolitan007 me shokëcosmopolitan007 me shokë


YouTube - Jelena Karleusa - Moji drugovi

JELENA KARLEUSHA - Drugovi moji ( Shoket e mi)
cosmopolitan007 është në linjë Shto Reputacionin e cosmopolitan007 Raporto Mesazhe të Pahijshme   	

  VAZHDON NDYTJA E    FORUMIT SHQIPTAR

----------


## cosmopolitan007

Une ngoj cka do edhe ty mos te han leshi, une keta persona nuk i njoh per here te pare e pash kete teme. une s'kerkoj gje politike po e shperndaj artin edhe kam deshire te shoh se sa eshte populli yn i prapambetun edhe qe nuk di te respektoj vlera kulturore artistike. shum mbareeee. sa i perket CECES 90 % te shqiptarve e ngojn dhe e pelqejn, mas pari krejt estrada e Kosoves fillimisht nga Adelina e secila me radhe, po Dragana 10000 o ma e mir po edhe shqiptaret jon tranue mas silikonave

----------

